# Nom de boîte



## semac (21 Décembre 2005)

Hello la compagnie,
je ne viens plus très souvent ces derniers temps ! Mais des complications professionnelles font que je n'ai plus vraiment le c½ur à venir lancer des bons mots !
Afin de remédier à ce problème, je souhaite monter ma boîte, l'objet est de gérer la production (suivi d'exé, photogravure, impression, recherche de sous-traitant) pour d'autres boîtes qui ne souhaite pas gérer ça !
je sollicite donc votre créativité pour m'aider à trouver un nom de boîte... alors à vos neuronnes !!
merci


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

*Tu devrais l'appeler "La boite à caca"  *


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais l'appeler "La boite à caca"  *



 Pas très vendeur sauf si c&#8217;est pour des laxatifs


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2005)

J'croyais que c'était pour une boîte de nuit au début...
alors je m'apprêtais à suggérer "le fucking blue boy" ou "la chunga"...
mais là je sais pas si ça marche... :mouais:`

quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Sur ce genre de boîtes on trouve toujours des noms très kitch voir ridicules. Pourquoi pas simplement ton nom et un mot de descriptif d'activité ? Tartempion services, par exemple...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Parti comme il est, ce fil ne va pas lui être d&#8217;une grande utilité. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

sodexho ?


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Ananas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

*Pomme P*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, si on enlève un *o*, ça fait *Nom de bite*. Et là, on a l'embarras du choix : Roger, Paul, Jean-Eudes, Bob, Rocco....


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

*STREAM*

soit le suivi du flux de prod de la création au rendu final.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *STREAM*
> 
> soit le suivi du flux de prod de la création au rendu final.



C'est pas mal ça

Et dans la même idée *Streamliner*


----------



## bengilli (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais l'appeler "La boite à caca"  *



Fameux


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Déjà pris, dommage


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Association ouest-européenne des traitements de flux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Fameux



t'as goûté


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais l'appeler "La boite à caca"  *



Ca, c'est valable si ta boite est déjà dans la merde...


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mal ça
> 
> Et dans la même idée *Streamliner*



ou alors

*STREAMLINE


*


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas :

*Digestion*

ou

*Indigestion*

?


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ou alors
> 
> *STREAMLINE
> 
> ...



Pas une bonne idée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je vais ouvrir une boîte : une boîte de conserve. Vous avez une idée pour le nom ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je vais ouvrir une boîte : une boîte de conserve. Vous avez une idée pour le nom ?



Con *iDuck* teur


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ca me rappelle l'histoire du gars qui cherchait un nom pour son restaurant et qui avait fini par l'appeller "Mes couilles Mickey".


----------



## semac (22 Décembre 2005)

'tain, je pensais m'adresser à une bande de ouf dégénéré, et puis... ah ben si c'est ça 

mis à part Stream, y'a un truc à creuser, les autres au coin, zéro pointé !! interro surprise dès demain


----------



## semac (22 Décembre 2005)

'tain, je pensais m'adresser à une bande de ouf dégénéré, et puis... ah ben si c'est ça 

mis à part Stream, y'a un truc à creuser, les autres au coin, zéro pointé !! interro surprise dès demain


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2005)

Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...


Désolé à chaque fois je peux pas m'empêcher...:rose:


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
> Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
> Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
> Et maintenant on va regarder K2000...
> ...


hooapps... ça fait trop longtemps que je suis parti des forums, je ne comprends rien !!:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

voilà ! "too late"  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mis à part Stream, y'a un truc à creuser, les autres au coin, zéro pointé !! interro surprise dès demain



Putain ! J'ai pas révisé ! :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Con *iDuck* teur



J'ai mieux : *Mouette* hachée.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux : *Mouette* hachée.



Pas compris... :rose:


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris... :rose:


ça me rassure...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

Alors ça avance? Tu as trouvé un nom pour ta boite??


----------



## SveDec (28 Décembre 2005)

- Soulstream (pour reprendre l'idée ^^)
(Ou comment rajouter un mot qui n'a aucun rapport )


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça avance? Tu as trouvé un nom pour ta boite??


non pas des masses !:rose: 
mais j'y travail toujours !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris... :rose:



Steack haché / Mouette hachée.... Bon OK, elle est nulle. :rose:


----------



## SveDec (28 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Steack haché / Mouette hachée.... Bon OK, elle est nulle. :rose:


Va t'c'hacher !

Hum


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

<Mode Sérieux>

Mon point de vue

Le nom d'une boite n'est pas forcément ce qui vient en premier, sauf si elle est fortement rattachée au concept et est protégée comme une marque. En général, quand tu fais le boiler plate, le business plan, les idées de noms commencent à germer.

Si ta clientèle est captive (pas besoin de prospecter), tu peux prendre un nom qui n'a rien à voir avec ton activité (même si tu es une petite boite) genre : areva, vivendi, veolia, etc. En général, c'est plutot conseillé à de grosses structures qui lancent également de grandes campagnes de com' pour enfoncer le clou

Perso, je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'allait faire ta boite. Stream, c'est un prefixe souvent utilisé par les boites informatiques : streamserve (grosse boite suedoise), streamlog, etc. Donc te différencier dans la marre aux stream, faut être décalé ou à tendance provoc ou humour, genre stream-tease. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas compatible avec ton activité.

Si tes clients sont en France, pourquoi opter pour un nom à consonnance anglophone ? Si tu pars sur Flux, tu peux trouver pas mal de choses en rajoutant des préfixe totalement imaginaires, genre Neraflux, BeFlux, etc., voire tenter l'amalgame ou le jeu de mot (dangereux) Influx (influe est un éditeur de logiciel) ou Flux Or, etc. Y'a les maths : Flux², bref c'est infini.

Surtout, n'hésites pas à lorgner du côté de l'Inpi pour les recherches et vérifier que le nom n'est pas réservé et/ou protégé selon telle ou telle classe d'activité. Si tu es en indépendant, tu auras moins de problème car le nom ne peut être que la dénomination commerciale et non sociale. Idem pour les .fr et .com, autant trouver un nom de boite dont le .com est dispo. Pour le .fr, il te faut un Kbis ou une preuve de dépot à l'Inpi (donc tu peux réserver le .fr avant de créer la boite)

Perso, les créations de boites auxquelles j'ai participé (3), pour le nom on avait plusieurs possibilités et on a toujours trouvé la solution par sondage auprés des amis mais plus précieux encore, auprés d'inconnus qui devaient donner leur avis sur le couple activité/nom. C'est trés important à mon sens.

Enfin, dans le nom d'une boite, les barbarismes sont autorisés et rien n'empèche de remplacer un "qu" par un "k", etc. Tu peux aussi imaginer en même temps le logo et la charte que tu vas mettre avec, ça peut parfois aider à la décision.

Bon courage

</mode sérieux>

Sinon, moi j'aime bien :

*Streamgrouik*
du travail de cochon


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

moi j'aime bien "soulstream", ou alors "Semac Streaming"...
Tu mets juste les initiales, ça fait SS, je trouve que ça pète, ya moyen de bosser un peu le design, tout ça...
Je verrai bien un truc un peu anguleux, chaipa.
M'enfin c'est une idée hein.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Prend une trentaine de psylocybes et regarde ça 30 minutes, je suis sûr qu'il y a à faire


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

je ne vois pas ta pièce jointe, mais je suis sûr que c'est très gentil 
merci SM, moi aussi je t'aime!


----------

